# Does this email sound ok?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

-


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

alte said:


> I am not good with English. Does this sound ok (grammatically and otherwise)?
> 
> "Dear _,
> I have applied to the _ program at _ for the 2011 class. My application was not complete till today (10/11/10) because the _ was not sent in due to an oversight on my part. Please review my application. I would appreciate an interview invite.
> ...


I would change 'till' to 'until' and 'invite' to invitation. Abbreviations and colloquialisms in a formal email are not suitable.

Maybe:

I have applied to the _ program at _ for the 2011 class. However, my application was not completed until today (10/11/10) because the _ was not sent due to an oversight on my part. Could you please review my application and let me know if there is any problem moving forward. I would appreciate an interview invitation.

Thank you kindly,


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

That sounds better. Thanks.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

alte said:


> I am not good with English. Does this sound ok (grammatically and otherwise)?
> 
> "Dear _,
> I have applied to the _ program at _ for the *class of* 2011. My application *was missing _ * *until* today (10/11/10) due to an oversight on my part. Please review my application (*again?*), I would (*greatly?*) appreciate an *invitation to interview*. (or you could say 'Please consider my application, I would appreciate a chance to interview.')
> ...


Sounds fine to me just a few changes I would make that sounds better to my ear (definately change the till to until, everything else doesn't matter).

Well I hope that was a little helpful, not confusing.Too bad you can't blame the missing whatever on language skills :b

edit: aw I took to long, haha


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, that is helpful.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

The email seems to have worked. I have been keeping track of the places I applied to in a word document. Green means invited for interview, Yellow = invited but waitlisted due to lack of interview spots, Red = rejected. Not highlighted means not heard from the place yet. I am doing much better than I thought I would at the beginning of this process.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

cool! glad to hear it


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Got an email today saying I have been accepted somewhere. Don't know exactly which place though, will have to wait a few more days to know this.

I know everyone here was waiting anxiously for an update to this thread.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

:yay congratulations


----------

